# Need help identifying this plant...



## norfair86 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully I've got this in the right category... Obviously, I'm new here. 
I bought one of those little packs of dry bulbs from Petco when I bought some other plants. It was only a couple of bucks, so I figured, if they don't grow, I didn't waste much money. Well, it's been about three weeks, and five of them have sprouted. I know one is an onion, but not sure what the others are. Not really concerned, but I am curious about one of them. It started out as a small plant, with just a couple thin, spear-shaped leaves. It grew a few more, and then it sprouted a couple little stalks. The first one grew really fast, reaching the surface in about 30 or so hours. Four more have followed suit, with three more on there way up. I thought maybe it was some sort of lily, but the leaves on the ends of the stalks look just like the ones down at the base of the plant! Anyone know what they are?

Here's the base of the plant:









And here's a blurry shot of the top:









And here's one showing how tall it is:









I think it wants to strangle me in my sleep...


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a Aponogeton natans.


----------



## norfair86 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for your help! I looked up Aponogeton natans, and that definitely looks like my plant. Glad to know it's not going to strangle me!


----------

